# Just bought 09 Wrangler. Want to put my Western Unimount pro plow on it



## KM81

I cant seem to find any Unimount frames for a 09 Wrangler. I have a 7.5' Western Pro Plow and I want to install it on my new Wrangler. Im going to throw some front air bags in it for the weight but where can I find mount???

EDIT: Maybe my Pro Plow is just too heavy for a Wrangler. Anyone know how much it weighs?


----------



## theplowmeister

I went to the western web site (click on the western icon at the top of the page), click on Showroom, click on PRO and POLY PRO, at the bottom of the page it lists The pro plows and there weight.


----------



## KM81

theplowmeister;1212247 said:


> I went to the western web site (click on the western icon at the top of the page), click on Showroom, click on PRO and POLY PRO, at the bottom of the page it lists The pro plows and there weight.


Western's site only gives weights for the Ultramount Pro's. Not the unimount. I have to imagine that the newer ones don't weigh as much as my big old steel frame beast. lol


----------



## KM81

But anyway, worst case scenario lets say it weighs 700#'s. Thats probably too much for a Jeep huh?


----------



## theplowmeister

KM81;1212258 said:


> Western's site only gives weights for the Ultramount Pro's. Not the unimount. I have to imagine that the newer ones don't weigh as much as my big old steel frame beast. lol


MY Bad... dont know


----------



## JK-Plow

Western used to make an unimount adaptor for the ultra mount. Weight 682 without the mount. Yes the front end can be beefed up the handle the plow.


----------



## Hubjeep

Would Western even make a plow mount for that plow on a JK? Maybe need something custom made? Springs with a greater spring rate would probably be the best solution if you could get the thing mounted.


----------



## JK-Plow

The ultra mounts are made for the JK Jeep now. The HTS is used on the JK now and it uses the ultra mount. The hard part is if an adaptor for the unimount to the ultra mount is still available or can be located. The adaptor part number is 63754. Or you can try to fabricate the unimount onto the JK.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

JK how would you go about doing that i have wondered the same thing.


----------



## JK-Plow

The easy way to mount the plow is to get kit 33220 the UltraMount for a JK Jeep. Then get the adapter either kit 63754 or 27170. They attach to the UltraMount. From there, the UniMount plow can be attached to the Jeep. You would need to check with Western to see which adapter kit is needed. They can be ordered, as I checked the Western site. Then you can either use airbags in the springs or get new springs for the front end(the later is what I would do). This can be done to either the Wrangler or Wrangler Unlimited.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

JK thanks for the info this is just what i was looking for. Thumbs Up


----------



## basher

Based on my experiences with the "Joke" jeeps I would not install a 7'6" pro plow on it. There is a lot more required to deal with that much weight then a little spring assist.


----------

